# Naturediet offer



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't actually done any calculations to check how cheap this is because I'm tied into Amazon subscribe & save but I got an email from Swell Pets today with mixed pack offers:

http://www.swellpets.co.uk/dog/dog-...diet-dog-food-54-pack-mixed-deals-419507.html


----------

